# 'Yellow 10' Focke Wulf, FW-190D-13 (Only one in the world, and yes it flys)



## SPEKTRE76 (Dec 30, 2012)

*Enjoy my friends!*





























































*The reason the JG53 Pik-A's emblem is on the plane is that because the pilot was the CO of JG53 at one point prior to flying with JG26*


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 30, 2012)

What a bueat! Thanks for posting.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 30, 2012)

Great detail shots!


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 30, 2012)

Gotta make it out that way some day.

Although deemed to be flyable, are you sure it was actually ever flown? If so, I'm not aware.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 30, 2012)

Still waiting for some of the pics to load - think they need re-sizing. I'm not aware of it actually being flown either, and I doubt it ever will be - far too rare and, although fully restored, might not pass a C of A.


----------



## SPEKTRE76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Airframes said:


> Still waiting for some of the pics to load - think they need re-sizing. I'm not aware of it actually being flown either, and I doubt it ever will be - far too rare and, although fully restored, might not pass a C of A.




I curator was unaware of it ever being flown. He said it was actually found intact however it is airworthy. It has an FAA ID serial number on it just under the elevators. I wish my propeller logo shot wouldn't have come out grainy but I was using my iPhone. I need to go out there with a proper camera.

I am a bit curious as to why it can reach 440mph at FL370 and only 426 at FL216 with less air being up there for the supercharger to work with?


----------



## Njaco (Dec 30, 2012)

Pics need to be re-sized. far too large. 800 - 1024 px width is optimum.


----------



## SPEKTRE76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Njaco said:


> Pics need to be re-sized. far too large. 800 - 1024 px width is optimum.




I'll remove them and re-sized them. I just thought your server did that automatically.


=======Update=======


Re-sized brother! =o)


----------



## Njaco (Dec 30, 2012)

Most excellent!! and love the siggy too!! Wish I could get that close to a Dora!


----------



## SPEKTRE76 (Dec 30, 2012)

I will take video of her next time I go just for you man.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 30, 2012)

Chris, take a drive down to Virginia Beach and you'll see one. I think they're planning to fly that one.


----------



## SPEKTRE76 (Dec 31, 2012)

Crimea_River said:


> Chris, take a drive down to Virginia Beach and you'll see one. I think they're planning to fly that one.




VA Beach had one this WHOLE time and I was stationed there and didn't know!!!!!!!!?????? AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 31, 2012)

SPEKTRE76 said:


> I will take video of her next time I go just for you man.



Oh No...not just for him...


----------



## stona (Dec 31, 2012)

Surrendered to the RAF at Flensburg and earmarked for the americans,assigned number USA 14 (self explanatory)

It was flown in mock dogfights against RAF Tempests by Major Heinz Lange,Geschwader Kommodore JG 51,who considered the two types evenly matched.

The Americans apply the number FE-118. Ferried to Gilze-Rijen in the Netherlands where,luckily for us,a Canadian airman named Ross Finlayson took a beautiful series of photographs of the aircraft.
Ferried on to Cherbourg from where it was shipped (19th July 1945) to the USA,ultimate destination Freeman Field.

Post war,sent to Dobbins Army Base in Georgia,with the wrong wings,for static display.
Freeman Field didn't it them back and the aircraft was taken by Georgia Tech.

Bud Weaver swops an Aeronca Champ aero engine,needed by Georgia Tech's flying school for two german aircraft including Yellow 10. They are stored outdoors and frequently moved,falling into a state of disrepair.

Weaver died in 1966 and the remains of the aircraft passed through various hands before being bought by Doug Champlin in 1972.

Champlin financed a retoration for static display and the aircraft was exhibited at the Champlin Fighter Museum near Phoenix for many years. It didn't fly but the engine was run,most notably in 1990 in the presence of veterans,both German and American.

Champlin financed another restoration to flying condition,starting in 2000. _There was never any intention to actually fly the aircraft._ It was at this time that the wrong wings were discovered. The correct wings were attached to the D-9 at the USAF museum and a swop was agreed.

In July 2007 Paul Allen of the Flying Heritage Collection purchased the aircraft.He too has vowed never to attempt to fly the aircraft.

You can see other "Doras" but Yellow 10 is the only D-13 to have survived and is unique.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 31, 2012)

Good stuff Steve..


----------



## SPEKTRE76 (Dec 31, 2012)

Good stuff indeed Steve! They told about how they discovered the wings were wrong. They said that the shell ejector ports did not line up properly nor did the gun ports. He also said that the book that features the restoration of this aircraft you can see patches on the wing edges.

Book: Amazon.com: Yellow 10: The Story of Fw 190 D-13/R11 W.Nr. 836017 (Library of Eagles 2) (9780966070637): Jerry Crandall, Thomas A. Tullis: Books


----------



## stona (Dec 31, 2012)

SPEKTRE76 said:


> Good stuff indeed Steve! They told about how they discovered the wings were wrong. They said that the shell ejector ports did not line up properly nor did the gun ports. He also said that the book that features the restoration of this aircraft you can see patches on the wing edges.



The D-13 also had assisted ailerons. The hydraulics were in the fuselage of Yellow 10 as originally restored but had nothing to connect to in the "wrong" wings 

Crandall was involved with this aircraft from an early stage,certainly when Bud Weaver was still the owner and the aircraft was in a very sorry state.

BTW I like that Fw 190,it's one that I'm familiar with !






Cheers

Steve


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 31, 2012)

Great info Steve but I'm a bit thick this morning and not getting the significance of your above picture.....

BTW, this aircraft is on my To Do list - a major airbrushing challenge for me!


----------



## Erich (Dec 31, 2012)

been all over yellow 13 years ago before it's move, touching and reaching into the cockpit -- a definite no no, flyable well that is questionable every crate there has been on the tarmac fired up engines at full run........ good to see again the camo completed with Jerry C's help.


----------



## stona (Dec 31, 2012)

Crimea_River said:


> Great info Steve but I'm a bit thick this morning and not getting the significance of your above picture.....
> 
> BTW, this aircraft is on my To Do list - a major airbrushing challenge for me!



Sorry! It's the aircraft that SPECTRE76 has done a skin for,I can see it at the bottom of his last post. I built mine a few years ago now.
I've always found it a very cool (no winter pun intended!) scheme.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 31, 2012)

Ah, now I get it. And I don't even have a hangover yet! Thanks Steve.


----------



## SPEKTRE76 (Dec 31, 2012)

Crimea_River said:


> Great info Steve but I'm a bit thick this morning and not getting the significance of your above picture.....
> 
> BTW, this aircraft is on my To Do list - a major airbrushing challenge for me!



Here's the Hobby Master Air Power Series model I based it off of: 1/48 Hobby Master Air Power Series HA7402 - Focke-Wulf Fw-190 F-8, I./SG 2 Hungary, early 1945 (winter scheme)


Oh and Crimea I just so happen to have my camo stripes as an .AI file. I vectored out each and every on of them. I'll send them to you so you can make some masks if you like. I also have vectored out the swatstika, rank markings, luftwaffe crosses and numbers as well.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 1, 2013)

Cool shots!


----------



## mike siggins (Jan 3, 2013)

there is two fw 190s in va beach one is a dora with an allison the other is a a 8 with a ash 82 both are flug werke models i belive


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 3, 2013)

I believe the Allison is being replaced by a real Jumo which is out for refurbishment. "Dave the WW2 Nut" has a thread on this somewhere.


----------



## phas3e (Jan 4, 2013)

Engine running the D-13 incase anyone has never seen this clip


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Y5LBUVS1T8_


----------



## SPEKTRE76 (Jan 4, 2013)

I'd love to build a 1/4 scale replica with a pilot camera on servos so you could fly it from your desktop with a tri monitor setup and be able to control where the camera is looking. And it just so happens that 5.56mm ammo is 3.99 times smaller hence the 1/4 scale. I know it would never happen do to safety and legality but imagine the REAL dogfights you could have over a wheat field or over a channel of water.



*If it ever were a rich boy toy! - Pure Fanatsy*


Specs:

General characteristics
Crew: 1 servo controlled camera, 1080p 3D HD
Length: 2.55 m (8'ft 1.375"in)
Wingspan: 2.625m (8'ft 6.25"in)
Height: 3.35 m (11 ft 0 in)
Wing area: 4.575 m² (49.247 ft²)
Empty weight: 218 kg (1,923.5lb)
Loaded weight: 1,067.5 kg (2,667.5lb)
Max. takeoff weight: 302.5 kg (2667.5 lb)
Powerplant: 1 × 1/4 scale Junkers Jumo 213 A-1 12-cylinder inverted-Vee piston engine, 321.75 kW, (437.5 PS) , 386 kW (525 PS) with boost

Performance
Maximum speed: 171.25 km/h (106.5 mph) at 1,650 m (5414ft), 177.5 km/h (110 mph) at 9,250 ft (2,750 m)
Range: 208 km (129.75 mi)
Service ceiling: 3,000 m (9,842.5 ft)
Rate of climb: 17 m/s (3,300 ft/min)

Armament

Guns: (all synchronized to fire through propeller arc) 3 × 5.56mm x 45mm cannons with 250 rpg in the wing root

Bombs: 1 × 125 kg (275.5 lb) SC 125 bomb (optional)

Cost: $550,000.00 USD



There are also '3mm US' bullets to simulate 1/4 scale .50 calibre


----------



## Airframes (Jan 4, 2013)

Now _that_ would be something to see! 
Don't know if it would be legal (certainly not in the UK !), but it could have some good applications for movie work.


----------



## Spitfire Steve (Jun 22, 2014)

I had the great pleasure of helping with Yellow 10's restoration while I worked at Gosshawk. Not only did I help restore the airframe but I also did the painting, from bare metal to how you see it today. The only help I had from Jerry Crandall was masking up after I had fine lined where everything had to go. As to his claim of 1:1 scale painting on his website, well! I also hand cut all the stencils, even the one on the headrest due to no old style German font being available on modern computers. I just had to clear that up


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 22, 2014)

Credit where credit's due Spitfire Steve!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 22, 2014)

I agree, and thanks for the info!



SPEKTRE76 said:


> I'd love to build a 1/4 scale replica with a pilot camera on servos so you could fly it from your desktop with a tri monitor setup and be able to control where the camera is looking. And it just so happens that 5.56mm ammo is 3.99 times smaller hence the 1/4 scale. I know it would never happen do to safety and legality but imagine the REAL dogfights you could have over a wheat field or over a channel of water.



You know, with businesses wanting to start using drones..........................


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 22, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> You know, with businesses wanting to start using drones..........................



.....a drone, in the shape of a Dora....I like your way of thinking mate!


----------



## Spitfire Steve (Jun 20, 2019)

Erich said:


> been all over yellow 13 years ago before it's move, touching and reaching into the cockpit -- a definite no no, flyable well that is questionable every crate there has been on the tarmac fired up engines at full run........ good to see again the camo completed with Jerry C's help.



Crandall never helped with the painting of the camo. He assisted with masking up after I had fine lined everything. He did paint the Kommodore on the front but this had to be redone as it wasn't correct. Gosshawk did borrow black and white photos from him to copy the camo as good as I could. Just letting you know


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 20, 2019)

Holy Necrothread!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 20, 2019)

I wish Chino did the same with their N9M...so sad.


----------



## Spitfire Steve (Jun 21, 2019)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Holy Necrothread!


Sorry. I wasn't trying to resurrect an old thread. I just get p!ssed when people think Crandall painted it due to his statement on his website saying "He was 1:1 painting it" I just don't like people who try to BS other people when I clearly know he didn't paint it, unless I just couldn't see him through the paint mist in the spray booth! 
Cheers, S/S


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 21, 2019)

Spitfire Steve said:


> Sorry. I wasn't trying to resurrect an old thread. I just get p!ssed when people think Crandall painted it due to his statement on his website saying "He was 1:1 painting it" I just don't like people who try to BS other people when I clearly know he didn't paint it, unless I just couldn't see him through the paint mist in the spray booth!
> Cheers, S/S



I was only kidding with you.

Having said that Erich was certainly not trying to BS anyone. That’s not him...


----------

